# St jean April 4th



## SBale (16 Mar 2005)

Hey everyone,    I'm leaving for St Jean April 4th, Just wanted to see if anyone else on here is going at that time??


----------



## JustinIverson (16 Mar 2005)

hey man im Justin im gunna be there on the 16th of April for Infantry so i hope to see ya around.


----------



## SBale (16 Mar 2005)

That's awesome, good luck with it! and yah maybe we will run it to each other, i'm going in armoured I'm from Ottawa what about you?


----------



## JustinIverson (16 Mar 2005)

i'm going Infantry Soldier and im from Windsor, your train to St.jean eh? i'm hoping i get a dam plane ticket lol cuz theres no way im sitting on a dam train for like 14 hours lol by the way im Justin 18/m/


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

Have you gotten your message saying that you are on course the 16th????


----------



## JustinIverson (16 Mar 2005)

ya they even changed my swearing in from March 23rd at 10am till April 1st and basic is still april 16th as far as they told me


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

Right on, if you have anymore questions feel free to ask.


----------



## JustinIverson (16 Mar 2005)

yes actually i do have some questions you said theres only courses April 5th 12th and 26th how do you know this ?? and is that a forsure?
 b'cuz i get sworn the 1st and i just dont wanna have to worry about getting things messed up if ya know what i mean lol


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

JustinIverson said:
			
		

> yes actually i do have some questions you said theres only courses April 5th 12th and 26th how do you know this ?? and is that a forsure?
> b'cuz i get sworn the 1st and i just dont wanna have to worry about getting things messed up if ya know what i mean lol



There is other courses but Im not going to post the whole training year on this site. I know this because I was an instructor there from 2002 to jan 05. I am still on the base just not at the school.


----------



## JustinIverson (16 Mar 2005)

ya, still didn't asnwer my question do you know why i would be on the 16th all these kids are gone the 12th and arent even saying if there going for the dam infantry which i am...


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

JustinIverson said:
			
		

> ya, still didn't answer my question do you know why i would be on the 16th all these kids are gone the 12th and aren't even saying if there going for the dam infantry which i am...



That is just the way they loaded the course, they don't have a specific order that I know of for who gets what course. As for the infantry part of your question, I does not matter if you are army,air or navy. You will all be mixed anyways. It is after BMQ that you will all go your separate ways to do your MOC specific training.


----------



## JustinIverson (16 Mar 2005)

ah i get ya  now... So i could still be changed for 12th eh? b'cuz i just wanna go lol the sooner the better lol....I'm young and ready to take on the world lol..

So your actually there in Quebec right now at the base think you could find out the list of forsure dates cuz im still stuck with the 16th and i haven't heard anything about anyone else leaving for then all before or May thnx agian


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

JustinIverson said:
			
		

> ah i get ya   now... So i could still be changed for 12th eh? b'cuz i just wanna go lol the sooner the better lol....I'm young and ready to take on the world lol..
> 
> So your actually there in Quebec right now at the base think you could find out the list of forsure dates cuz im still stuck with the 16th and i haven't heard anything about anyone else leaving for then all before or May thnx agian



Do you have any paperwork that says that you are on the 16th or did the recruiting center tell you that? If not you should find something out when you go there for your swearing in. For being stuck with the 16th, it is only 4 days later than the 12th.


----------



## JustinIverson (16 Mar 2005)

Remuster said:
			
		

> Do you have any paperwork that says that you are on the 16th or did the recruiting center tell you that? If not you should find something out when you go there for your swearing in. For being stuck with the 16th, it is only 4 days later than the 12th.




Ya I'm going to call them anyway and confirm the swearing and find out what to wear there cuz i don't wanna be too over the top for no reaso if ya know what i mean.. well im perfectly ok with leaving  4 days later on the 16th i just wanna talk with some kids leaving when im leaving thats all my problem is wanna meet new friends a lil ahead of time..Well if you wanna chat more  my email is in my profile or i have yahoo that might be better more room on that list lol


----------



## Gouki (16 Mar 2005)

Justin I may have missed this, but what day exactly did you get your call?

I'm waiting for mine and would like to see where things are going with everyone else.


----------



## JustinIverson (16 Mar 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Justin I may have missed this, but what day exactly did you get your call?
> 
> I'm waiting for mine and would like to see where things are going with everyone else.




Its ok man i got my call about 2 weeks about now maybe a week and a half.


----------



## SBale (16 Mar 2005)

I got my call about the 15th of Feb, The swearing in is tomorrow the 16th, and I leave the 4th!


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

SBale said:
			
		

> I got my call about the 15th of Feb, The swearing in is tomorrow the 16th, and I leave the 4th!



If you mean  the 16 march I think you are late for your appointment.


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

So i guess that means you start on the 5th.


----------



## SBale (16 Mar 2005)

Yeah that's what I ment  

so I'll be there on the monday, I guess we start the next day?


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

yep, you will get a temporary meal card when you get there on monday and also you will get a quick breif when you get there either from someone on your staff or the duty pers.

It all depends on when you get there. They will also do some other standard things but I will give you this much for now.


----------



## SBale (16 Mar 2005)

Perfect thanks for everything.   I live in Ottawa so it should only take me about 2hrs or so to get there, supposed to be there before 12 is what they told me as well.


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

Are you driving your own car?


----------



## Morgs (16 Mar 2005)

Congrats everyone!
I got sworn in today and arrive at BMQ on the third. A bunch of us from CFRC Toronto are flying out in the morning.
See you guys there


----------



## SBale (16 Mar 2005)

Really that's awesome so we probably start together,   and no my parents are dropping me off.


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

cool, anyways good luck. What is your course #?


----------



## SBale (16 Mar 2005)

Thanks. and it's 011 unless u mean a different #?


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

The number I was talking about was your course serial # not your trade #, Anyways have a good one.


----------



## SBale (17 Mar 2005)

Oh I don't have that, I'll probably get more information at the swearing in tomorrow.


----------



## JustinIverson (17 Mar 2005)

Hey guys what to wear at the swearing in?? I'm just curious tell me if there just in jeans or what not ..


----------



## Loadmaster (17 Mar 2005)

Personally I would not wear jeans, You should look presentable but you do not need to wear a suit.

Pants, shirt at a minimum.


----------



## SBale (17 Mar 2005)

everyone today At mine were dressed in suits, except me I just wore a nice shirt and pants.


----------



## Morgs (17 Mar 2005)

Remuster said:
			
		

> yep, you will get a temporary meal card when you get there on monday and also you will get a quick breif when you get there either from someone on your staff or the duty pers.
> 
> It all depends on when you get there. They will also do some other standard things but I will give you this much for now.



I'm going to be there 2 days before the course starts, other than what you stated above, do you know what else we will be doing prior to the course starting.

Oh, not sure if you were talking to me but my course serial is 0196

Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## jarko (17 Mar 2005)

How much recruits are there in each bmq at a time?


----------



## Loadmaster (17 Mar 2005)

A maximum of 60 students per platoon.


----------



## Loadmaster (17 Mar 2005)

Morgs said:
			
		

> I'm going to be there 2 days before the course starts, other than what you stated above, do you know what else we will be doing prior to the course starting.
> 
> Oh, not sure if you were talking to me but my course serial is 0196
> 
> ...



When you get there you will get your meal card,welcome package and your kit checked. After that you will be told what floor you are on and will probably receive a fire picket briefing. Other than that you will get a brief tour of the most important parts of the base and wait till the rest of your course gets there.


----------



## JustinIverson (17 Mar 2005)

Remuster said:
			
		

> When you get there you will get your meal card,welcome package and your kit checked. After that you will be told what floor you are on and will probably receive a fire picket briefing. Other than that you will get a brief tour of the most important parts of the base and wait till the rest of your course gets there.



Must be an exciting time waiting to meet the new guys or gurls you will be spending many long hours with the next couple of months. But I'm soon going to be in that same position in about 29 days lol, i got the count down going on over here on my msn im that pumped to leave and get on with my future. Anymore info like that  REMUSTER i'm sure we'd all love to here.


----------



## Loadmaster (17 Mar 2005)

Ill try to help as much as I can, but remember I can't do the course for you guys. ;D


----------



## Morgs (17 Mar 2005)

Remuster said:
			
		

> Ill try to help as much as I can, but remember I can't do the course for you guys. ;D



Thanks for your help!
I wouldn't want you to do the course for me.... Should I be saying that without knowing what its like?  
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## leeb127 (22 Mar 2005)

Im getting sworn in tomorrow. Ill be up there with you folks for the training starting April 5th. Looking forward to getting along with everyone and working together as a team. A positive attitude is set for me and the outlook of our futures will hopefully will be a prosperous one. Wishing you all a safe trip to the destination and will be looking forward to working with you all. Feel free to PM me if you wanna chat or something.


----------



## Buzz (22 Mar 2005)

leeb127 said:
			
		

> Im getting sworn in tomorrow. Ill be up there with you folks for the training starting April 5th. Looking forward to getting along with everyone and working together as a team. A positive attitude is set for me and the outlook of our futures will hopefully will be a prosperous one. Wishing you all a safe trip to the destination and will be looking forward to working with you all. Feel free to PM me if you wanna chat or something.



Right on!! Congrats! I'm gettin sworn in on the 24th. be there on the 2nd for the 5th aswell. See you there!! Feel free to send me a PM I'm coming from MB and going into 011.  How about you??

Cheers!!
-Buzz


----------

